# Check this out.



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Go to www.giantbikes.net/bespoke.

It allows Giant customers in Australia to design their own paint job on the 2008 TCR Advanced 0.


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

thats sweet....


----------



## gakster (Aug 2, 2002)

Italianrider76 said:


> Go to www.giantbikes.net/bespoke.
> 
> It allows Giant customers in Australia to design their own paint job on the 2008 TCR Advanced 0.



Very nice !


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Yeah it's a cool feature. Even if you're not interested in Giant, It's cool to see how different colour schemes look.


----------

